# Monotub. Best&Easiest shroom growing TEK.



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

I did not invent this, it is from someone called monstermitch who wrote it. But I do use the method and think it should be passed on fully as it was originally written. This is not my grow and I am not taking anyones credit. I am simply sharing education and passing it forward.

I put this in someone elses thread for a visual but I thought why not give this great method its own thread so you can all see it and get out the knowledge more.

I vary my set up a little from this I now put a little fish pump on top even if a very small one so I know it is getting fresh O2 when popping up shroomies. This is NOT needed but I do it to ease my mind and increase yields.

I suggest the first time you dont vary at all just follow detail for detail and you will be rewarded.


I use This Method for making monotubs now.
I suggest you do the same if you can find the tubs.



*Supplies Needed:*



35 gallon blue tub with locking lid from Sterilite . 

I've done much bigger and smaller. This is perfect for me. 
To fill this tub, you will need the following:
10 dry pounds of bulk substrate
6 quarts of colonized spawn


Hole drill bit that is 2 inches in diameter. 

Piece of cheap plexi-glass that is 12x24 inches. 
fits so perfect. It is great. 







Roll of gorilla tape. Duct tape will loosen in a wet, humid environment; gorilla tape will not.


Bag of poly-fil . 
Poly-fil is a non-organic material not habitable to contaminates.
It provides excellent air exchange and filtration.
I suggest *not* using tyvek or micropore tape.
Neither is suited for this type of application.

Piece of black 3mil plastic or a black trash bag, 
cut to ten inches longer and wider than the bottom of the tub.
The corners can be cut as well to round them a touch. 

_______________________________________

*The Procedure:*


Stand the tub upright and secure the lid into place.

Mark a rectangle on the lid. 
Make it one inch less than the plexi-glass' dimensions all the way around. 
So your marking will be a 10x22 inch centered rectangle.

Cut this rectangle out of the center of the lid.
I use a propane torch and a hot knife to cut the plastic out along the marked line. 

The plexi-glass should sit on top of the cut-out opening and have 
an inch of plastic to support it all the way around. 

Remove the protective coating from the plexi-glass on both sides.
Tape the plexi-glass to the top of the lid using your gorilla tape. 
You may tape the underside as well if you wish.
Tape the plexi-glass well, having a two inch overhang of tape past the edge of the glass going outward.
The inner edge of the tape may line up perfectly with the edge of 
the plastic under the plexi-glass.
So the tape will cover one inch of glass and two inches of plastic all the way around.
The finished product is sleek and effective.

Set the new lid aside so you can make holes in the tub. 


Four holes in each of the two longer sides. 
Eight holes total in the tub.


The bottom two sit where the bottom of the hole is 4.75 inches from the bottom of the tub. 
Each outer side of the holes are 5.5 inches from the outer side of the tub.

The top holes are 6-8 inches directly above the bottom holes.
Putting them each 5.5 inches in from the outer sides. 

Hole placement is critical to this working properly.
The substrate has to come right up to the poly-fil so the carbon dioxide can expel
properly from the casing/substrate surface through the bottom holes.
The top holes will allow fresh, poly-fil filtered air to enter the tub and circulate.
This circulation and expulsion is what the mushrooms need to survive.

Drill out the holes with your hole saw bit and clean up the mess. 
Drill one hole at a time and do it patiently as to not crack anything.


Wipe out the tub now with vinegar. White distilled. 


Now wipe it out with isopropyl rubbing alcohol. 
Rub down the inside of the lid too. 
Get all of the plastic shavings cleaned up well.
Place the lid on the tub. 

Stuff the holes with poly-fil. 
You want it roundish on the inside, not all crazy, the outside can be crazy. 
To achieve this you put the poly-fil in from the outside --> in.


Remove the lid, mist some isopropyl into the tub, and place the black plastic in the bottom. 

Tape it a bit to hold it up on the edges. 


Place the lid back on and spray oust all around the tub, and you are ready to go. 


Once full with bulk substrate/spawn, leave the tub closed to colonize.
Elevate the tub on milk crates or on a shelf.
Most contaminates are within the bottom foot of the air,
so keep your tub up above that at all times.
Cover the top glass with a towel or whatever to block the light.


Peek through the glass and condensation once every few days to check for cobweb or any other contams.


Once fully colonized, you may case if you wish, or leave it be to flush.
If you case, let it colonize again for a few days before exposing to light.



Keep a fan oscillating in the room the tub sits in, leave it on low and don't point it directly at the tub.
Keep the room temperature around 74-77 degrees, even when the tub is just colonizing.
Never open the tub to mist or whatever, leave it alone.


----------



## nashbar (Nov 10, 2008)

another shroomery copy and paste, fail.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

Good point maybe that is why I put up a disclaimer saying it wasnt my grow or invention. Its about the education and spreading knowledge, so boil down the brass tacks bra, whos ignorant in this equation...

I am spreading info trying to help, your pointing fingers and trying to sound cool.

BTW It is free public information and half of the cannabis threads here started elsewhere...

So take sound advice and say something nice or nothing at all.


----------



## nashbar (Nov 10, 2008)

trying to sound cool versus posting content directly from another site full of broken links?

meh, this thread won't get any views and eventually get deleted.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

So be it...remember my goal was the education aspect. So worry about the views and deletions of your own posts. Why r u such an aggressive a$$hole. Go get alife and act like an adult. My goal is clear i explained it is not like my inventions or credit...get it thru your head i just want everyone to know and learn and youre the one trying to stifle that...


----------



## nashbar (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for resubmitting the education, google couldn't handle "monotub mushroom" and gotten the exact text (with links)? 

there are dissenting opinions on "best and easiest"


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

nashbar said:


> thanks for resubmitting the education, google couldn't handle "monotub mushroom" and gotten the exact text (with links)?
> 
> there are dissenting opinions on "best and easiest"


Your right, I should never have tried to go out of my way to help so people dont have to look for themselve. Im such a dic. I also assume they would just know what to search for too, like everyone else does. Man you still do PF TEK, throw out input when you graduate to a real method not made for amatuers.


----------



## grind (Nov 10, 2008)

go suck a dick nashbar, i wouldnt have looked up "monotub mushroom" on google as i've never even heard of this tek before today 
why you gotta go bein a dick? hes just trying to help other people out.


----------



## nashbar (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry, it seems like RIU isn't the right place for the shroomery growfaq artcles. it's all a few clicks away, working picture links included.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 10, 2008)

nashbar said:


> sorry, it seems like RIU isn't the right place for the shroomery growfaq artcles. it's all a few clicks away, working picture links included.


 well it seems to have plenty of other articles from other sites, its called a CONTRIBUTION. Pardon me for trying to contribute, and fully explaining I didnt create the methods just passing on the info...if shroomery or riu or anyone else didnt want people to do it they could prevent it from happening...

by copywriting it. 

go eat a bag full of glass.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 23, 2009)

I appreciate the post.

Fuck Nashbar and his negativity.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have tried several tek's and have never come across this Monotub. But now that I know how to do it I will most definitely use it next time.

Peace


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 24, 2009)

"meh, this thread won't get any views and eventually get deleted. " -Nashbar

Well I viewed it... and enjoyed it... So your wrong about that... I would have never found this info otherwise...

So thanks for posting it! I think its a great thread in the Hallucinatory Substances section of RIU!

But chances are it will just turn into a Nashbar Bashing thread now with that negativity...

Anyone have good results with this method described? What kind of yeilds could that tote produce?


----------



## splonewolf (Jan 24, 2011)

Nashbars a dick. 1-2 dry ounces can be seen from a tub that sized


----------



## misterdogman (Feb 1, 2011)

splonewolf said:


> Nashbars a dick. 1-2 dry ounces can be seen from a tub that sized


Thanks for the nice responses. I forgot about the negative and rude comments and actually that is part of the reason I quit coming here daily was the negativity. But yeah my best yield was almost 3 Ozs from a huge Lipa Yai yield and some bigger producers could easily hit 4 Ozs with wall to wall flushs...re flushed it could easily bumper crop another Oz or more without redoing anything but the casing layer.

Props to any who tried it. I have tried many other methods since and still love this the most for ease and productivity reasons.


----------



## exjehovah (Feb 2, 2011)

i give this 1 i try after i grow out of the cake method, but that might be awhile because i fucking love my cakes. $)


----------



## splonewolf (Feb 16, 2011)

exjehovah i give this 1 i try after i grow out of the cake method, but that might be awhile because i fucking love my cakes. $)


i felt the same way at first. but eventually the labor intensive cakes will run its coarse and you will search for something that takes up less of your time for more product, this tek is a great way to start on bulk substrates ​


----------

